# looking 4 a farm chick to build a road???



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

is there a big boobie chick that likes middle aged slackers.well u r in luck .here i am


----------



## landpirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I know this is meant to be funny, but it's all kinds of lame. You've been berating another member on another thread for posting something similar so why have you made this post?


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

landpirate said:


> I know this is meant to be funny, but it's all kinds of lame. You've been berating another member on another thread for posting something similar so why have you made this post?


i am being honest thou???????


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

also wasnt berating


----------



## landpirate (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry you don't like my choice of words, you were certainly criticising the other members posts.

Anyway if you want to post this as an "event" then you might want to give some details about when and where it will be taking place. Wouldn't want all those


angerisagift said:


> big boobie chick that likes middle aged slackers


getting lost.


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

landpirate said:


> Sorry you don't like my choice of words, you were certainly criticising the other members posts.
> 
> Anyway if you want to post this as an "event" then you might want to give some details about when and where it will be taking place. Wouldn't want all those
> getting lost.


good point Cables Grill n Pub tues or sunday $2 pints Greeley Colorado


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 26, 2016)

This isn't an event.

Moved to general banter.

If you got beef with another member, kindly confront them via pm or within the thread you find offensive. 

Here's your zero point warning.


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> This isn't an event.
> 
> Moved to general banter.
> 
> ...


who has a beef???????????


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 26, 2016)

If this post: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/road-chick-to-help-build-a-farm.26559/ was the inspiration for your writing this thread we're on I'd say you have beef.


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 26, 2016)

nah i was just using the STP Mingle option on this site


----------



## creature (Jan 27, 2016)

well.. Michael.. for myself, a good point i should pay attention to.
thanks for the reminder

not saying a beef exists here, anger, but.. 
i am fucking guilty of being way too fucking ranty...


----------



## creature (Jan 27, 2016)

& if you find any that like old bald guys that snore really, really loud, lemmee know ; )


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 27, 2016)

creature said:


> & if you find any that like old bald guys that snore really, really loud, lemmee know ; )


i will brother


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 27, 2016)

hmm okay, @angerisagift your post isn't that funny and isn't conducive to any of the topics of this board. i'm locking this thread and asking that you not post things like this in the future. thanks.


----------

